# 1999 Y380T Starter



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a 2004 Nortrac 204C. I noticed there is a Y380 engine, but mine is a T. What is the difference in the 2? I need a new starter and don't know which 1 to buy. Also, what is the difference in the 204 and the 204C?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Eric! Here's the 204C and the 204 specs at tractordata.com


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Eric! Here's the 204C and the 204 specs at tractordata.com


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Eric! Here's the 204C and the 204 specs at tractordata.com


Looks like the C means 3 cylinder engine. The wheel base is a little wider too, but the main thing is the 3 cyl engine. Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Eric Barneycastle said:


> I have a 2004 Nortrac 204C. I noticed there is a Y380 engine, but mine is a T. What is the difference in the 2? I need a new starter and don't know which 1 to buy. Also, what is the difference in the 204 and the 204C?


With John Deere tractors, after the engine number like a 3T80, if it read 3T80T, the last letter meant it had a turbo. Look under the hood, see if there is a turbo on the exhaust side. Can't hurt to look and know if it does have a turbo.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You got it, two cylinder versus three cylinder engine.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> With John Deere tractors, after the engine number like a 3T80, if it read 3T80T, the last letter meant it had a turbo. Look under the hood, see if there is a turbo on the exhaust side. Can't hurt to look and know if it does have a turbo.


That's what I was thinking, but I don't have a turbo. On the spec sheet I found there are a couple differences like min specific fuel consumption and the weight. According to the spec sheet the Y380T weighs 25 kg (55lbs) more than the Y380, so there's something different about them. If the spec is correct. The overall dimension for the two engines is the same, according to the spec sheet.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These Chinese tractors do not use any model designations that correlate to anything outside of their realm. The two models of Nortrac are totally different tractors, one with a two cylinder engine that is a Jimna JM-204 tractor sold as the Nortrac 204, and the other is the three cylinder Jimna JM-224 tractor, de-rated by two horsepower and badged as a Nortrac NT-204C. Nortrac is simply a brand name sold by Northern Tool, and built by Jimna which is one of the Chinese state owned companies operated by the Chinese Machinery Ministry (Chinese Military).


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RC Wells said:


> These Chinese tractors do not use any model designations that correlate to anything outside of their realm. The two models of Nortrac are totally different tractors, one with a two cylinder engine that is a Jimna JM-204 tractor sold as the Nortrac 204, and the other is the three cylinder Jimna JM-224 tractor, de-rated by two horsepower and badged as a Nortrac NT-204C. Nortrac is simply a brand name sold by Northern Tool, and built by Jimna which is one of the Chinese state owned companies operated by the Chinese Machinery Ministry (Chinese Military).


Wow, interesting history.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> These Chinese tractors do not use any model designations that correlate to anything outside of their realm. The two models of Nortrac are totally different tractors, one with a two cylinder engine that is a Jimna JM-204 tractor sold as the Nortrac 204, and the other is the three cylinder Jimna JM-224 tractor, de-rated by two horsepower and badged as a Nortrac NT-204C. Nortrac is simply a brand name sold by Northern Tool, and built by Jimna which is one of the Chinese state owned companies operated by the Chinese Machinery Ministry (Chinese Military).


So when I look for information I need to look for jm224 instead of a 204?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I would! 
Do you have your old starter off, and do you have a Northern Tool in your area that can help you with your purchase? If you can get any information off of the starter, you may be able to determine a number of different suppliers fro your starter as well.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

I had the starter off to clean the solenoid but I didn't look for any numbers on it. I don't have a Northern in my area anymore. I am planning on taking the starter off this evening to see if there is a number on it to go by. The starter spins and the solenoid engages, it just won't do it at the same time. If I jump the positive post to the small post the solenoid engages, I can hear it. It just must not be moving far enough to connect the two big posts inside the solenoid. If I hold a screwdriver to the positive post and the little post and a screwdriver to the positive post to the other big post at the same time, the engine will turn over. I figure a new starter will fix the issue.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So maybe we are talking about a solenoid or a key switch, perhaps? Maybe you could take the starter to an auto / marine electric type of place and get the unit tested before you buy a new starter.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

I know the switch is bad. I don't know who does starter testing around my area.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Eric Barneycastle said:


> If I hold a screwdriver to the positive post and the little post and a screwdriver to the positive post to the other big post at the same time, the engine will turn over. I figure a new starter will fix the issue.


If the starter spins the engine at a good rate, then a new solenoid will most likely fix your problem, days gone by I would strip the solenoid and clean the heavy contacts, and if these weren't worth filing, then the solenoid would be replaced,-- most times when the heavy contacts are pitted, the solenoid would just click because the hold in wiring couldn't hold because of the make and break at the contacts.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

not meaning to sound like a spokesman for circle g tractors but they are very knowledgeable on all the jinma tractors and have most of the parts including solenoids and switches most of them take the same switch a JK290A


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

* Rogers Auto Electric *
3355 N Bank St, Kingman, AZ 86409

(928) 757-4610


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

The starter doesn't really spin that fast, I had my charged battery and a 200 amp jump starter and it just turned kind of slow. The tractor has been sitting for about 10 years so I'm expecting to replace some things, I knew the starter was going to be bad. The switch was bad when I parked it. Also I was looking for the difference between a Y380 and a Y380T, I have the Y380T. I guess the only difference is the Y380T is the EPA version.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> * Rogers Auto Electric *
> 3355 N Bank St, Kingman, AZ 86409
> 
> (928) 757-4610


That is no where near where I am. I'm in Gastonia, NC. Thanks though.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think any auto parts store that sells starters can check yours, perhaps for a fee. 
O'Reilly, PEP boys, Autozone. Give 'em a call.
https://stores.advanceautoparts.com/nc/gastonia/1910-west-franklin-blvd- Offers battery and starter testing as per their website. Cheaper than replacing stuff that works!


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

If it is just the solenoid, how do you change it? I've had it apart, but how do you get the solenoid unhooked from the piece that moves the gear?


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

Another thing, while I was starting it with 2 screwdrivers, it heated the spring on my jump start box clamp and it bent. Why would that heat up so much that it turned the spring red hot? I only held it for maybe 5 seconds..


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Shows 2 oreilleus in gastonia. Your nortrac is a rebadged Jinma 2 best dealers for parts I have found are circle g tractor and keno tractors. Circle g seems to have the best selection of parts they have always had everything I have need for my JM454

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry for spelling big thumbs don't always get along with little keys on my phone. Meant oreilleys. And yes the Y380T is the EPA version. Hope you enjoy your tractor  I don't know how I got along with out one other than renting and borrowing. Which the times I managed to borrow one I think it would have been cheaper to rent I always ended up doing a bunch of repairs, sometimes before I could even use it.

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

a bad connection can do that, also a heavy amperage draw, the screw driver across both poles didn't heat up at all .
have you checked the bushes for wear, have a look at the bendix drive end and see how much free play the shaft has, not sure if you can remove the brush end cover to check the bushing there, if there is sufficient wear in the bushes, the starter will pole (armature rubbing against the fields) and this will make the starter sluggish and create more amperage draw.



Eric Barneycastle said:


> Another thing, while I was starting it with 2 screwdrivers, it heated the spring on my jump start box clamp and it bent. Why would that heat up so much that it turned the spring red hot? I only held it for maybe 5 seconds..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

How about the Generator Shop in Gastonia, (704) 865-2861. Nothing magic about the Chinese starters. Any automobile generator, starter, or alternator repair facility will have the necessary test tools.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

Ok, I still haven't gotten a chance to pull the starter yet. It will probably be this weekend, I'm also working on a Chinese 4 wheeler and my son is pushing hard for me to finish it first. Thanks for the help so far though.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Eric Barneycastle said:


> The starter doesn't really spin that fast,


Most starters that are of the old school tech with solenoid can be replaced with OSGR types. Many of the starters from Asia are like this. Many have models made by Hitachi and Denso now for OSGR. This way, say good-bye to the old solenoid tech that fails and enter today's tech with OSGR. Here's an example ..
https://alternatorparts.com/fit-nippondenso-starter-osgr.html 

I had taken my Yanmar starter, cross referenced it with the Denso one. The solenoid version was a 1.5kw of turning power, the OSGR came as 2.0kw of turning power. WOW, just that little boost was a huge difference of getting the tractor started vs. having the battery drained just trying. Best of all, these starters fit farm, industry and automotive. Many used on Nissan, Mazda and Toyota too. If you find the OSGR match, price even the local auto parts store or Rockauto.com for a deal and warranty. 

I've given up on solenoid starters years ago. Too much of a headache and not worth my time chasing things down for them.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

My starter is bad. I'm going to order a cheap one for now. I don't want to put a lot of money into this tractor just yet. It has been sitting for 10 years so I may end up needing more engine parts just to get it running.


----------

